# New to havanese and boards



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, I have a 9 week old puppy. She is such a doll, and doing so well, it is amazing. I am not into showing or breeding, just wanted a pet. I have done a lot of research on havanese and am convinced they are the premier dog. Mine is chocolate and white. She is beautiful. She has already proven to be very smart. I am training her with the grass pad, and she uses it like a pro. She is kennel trained, and loves it. I do have a question for yall. She is really active, and she yips a lot playing, and nips at everything,.....hands, feet, pants, etc. Just wondering if this is a trait, and if they grow out of it? Should I correct her when she yelps? I just dont want her to be a barker. Will she grow out of the nipping? My avatar shows her. She is so fast and active, this is the best shot I could get of her for now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, and welcome! Your little sweetheart is adorable and typical for her age. The nipping is something most of them do till they learn it's not acceptable. When mine did it, I would simply say "no bite" and direct them to something else. The yelping really took me back to when Bailey was a puppy. When he found his voice, a few days after his arrival, I thought I would die. He had a shriek that would shatter glass. Thankfully for both of us (and the world at large), he outgrew it. Yipping while playing is nothing I'd be concerned about.

When you can get them, we'd love to see more pictures. BTW, what is her name . . . and yours?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Your little girl is adorable, but we have a rule here... You MUST post LOTS of puppy pictures!

Some Hav puppies are nippers, others are yippers. (there are also ones with separation anxiety, potty problems... the whole range of "problems" you can have with any puppy. I don't think they are known to be nippier or yippier than other breeds. It depends on the individual.

Kodi never nipped, though when he was teething, he did chew on things. (I think ALL puppies do this!) He was VERY quiet as a small puppy, then around 6 months, he found his voice... BIG time! We did have to work diligently to teach him to control himself, but with time and patience, he has. He's still a "talker" but he's not an annoying barker, and always stops when we tell him to.

I think IN GENERAL, Havs are not nuisance yappers like many toy breeds, and they CERTAINLY are not known as a snappy breed. I think your little girl just needs to learn proper manners. Part of that will require patient training on your part, and part of it she will grow out of with age.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!! When Whimsy was a pup and she would nip at my hand while playing I would give a little yelp myself and play was over. She got over that nippy stage pretty quickly!
Yes..more pictures!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks yall. I will get some more pics when I can. She is so fast, hard to get a picture. I have some on my phone, but, I guess you cant post a pic from the phone. At least I didnt have any luck at it. 
I named her Vada, but hubby can never remember that name, so, may have to look at other options. Names are really hard for me. I got that name from the little girl on the movie, my girl. That was the little girls name. She has a girlie face, really cute. She loves her crate, and is fine with being in it, so, that is a blessing. She is funny with her eating. She wont eat unless I am standing right there with her. If I walk away, she wont stay there and eat. Curious as to what kind of food eveyone is feeding their pups. Mine was on Iams when I got her, and didnt want to make a change too soon. From everything I have read, that is not a good food. Oh, and my name is same as user, Ruthi 
By the way, love this forum!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a picture I managed to get a while ago.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, so sweet girl!!! congratulations on your new baby!!
we can NEVER have too many puppy pictures! (hint, hint!)

As for food, my hav, Tillie was on Taste of the Wild ~ Prarie forumla from her breeder for the first 10 months of her little life, then she broke out in a horrid pus filled 'rash' all over her body... took her in and discovered she is allergic to nearly everything! I'm sure it is very rare and not anything you need to worry about and Tillie's reaction in NO way reflects on Taste of the Wild as it is a terrific food, it just wasn't right for TIllie! 
Anywho, after a consult with a dog nutritionist I now home cook for her (once a week freezing in serving size portions) and she is healthy as a horse! 
we all just want to do what is right for our babies to keep them healthy for as long as possible


----------



## factgirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi all, I hope it's ok if I introduce myself here too! My puppy Finn is 5 months old, but I remember when he was so cute and tiny like Ruthi's little cutie-pie!

I have never had a pet in my whole life, let alone a dog. I have two teenagers in the house who have grown out of their cuddly stages. Supposedly, the puppy was for them, but Finn and I have become inseparable. Best dog ever.

We are working on potty training, I have bells on the slider that he rings when he needs to go out and so far it seems to do the trick. 

I so look forward to chatting with all you other Havamoms and Havadads here.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks tilliesmom. I think for now I will just keep her on iams, so she stays in the good pattern of potty training she is in. This is the best place for so much information. I have spent a lot of time on here just reading and learning.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> Hi, I have a 9 week old puppy. She is such a doll, and doing so well, it is amazing. I am not into showing or breeding, just wanted a pet. I have done a lot of research on havanese and am convinced they are the premier dog. Mine is chocolate and white. She is beautiful. She has already proven to be very smart. I am training her with the grass pad, and she uses it like a pro. She is kennel trained, and loves it. I do have a question for yall. She is really active, and she yips a lot playing, and nips at everything,.....hands, feet, pants, etc. Just wondering if this is a trait, and if they grow out of it? Should I correct her when she yelps? I just dont want her to be a barker. Will she grow out of the nipping? My avatar shows her. She is so fast and active, this is the best shot I could get of her for now.


Welcome! I always read the newcomers as soon as I see them post, but the second I saw you use "yall" my eyes jumped over to the info section to see where you were from What part of GA are you from? Seeing you have a chocolate, did you get her from NobleGold? 
I am no help with the puppy stage - I got Gibbs & Probie when they were older, but I keep looking at new pups when my hubby is not looking:spy:
We switched to Blue Buffalo recently and things have gone well.
Welcome again, you will enjoy being a part of the forum:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Ruthi and Factgirl! :welcome: to the forum!

Puppies are a handful, and the teething/nipping phase will pass. As far as being yippee, most havs aren't,but some are more vocal than others, mine doesn't bark much unless a stranger comes in the house, or she wants a visitor to pet her/give her attention (sooo annoying, but my husband created this horrible bad manner habit) Aside from 'alert' barking or 'guard dog barking' (as my hubby calls it) she rarely barks and will utilize a 'huff', 'sigh' or grumble instead, a few short whines to tell me she's hungry, so she's vocal in a different way, they are all different and some more vocal than others, some havs barely make a peep..just depends on personality, I suppose.

I like the name Vada, my son's girlfriends' name is Veda and he calls her Velveeta for short, I call them combined 'macaroni and cheese'..ound: your husband will catch on to the name, so if you like the name, keep it and keep on training the husband as well! ound:

Nice to meet you both!

Kara


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, this morning she was being very vocal, and the name Gabby came to mind, lol. Hubby likes it and it does seem to fit her after getting to know her. So, Gabby it is! I am in Middle Georgia, a little over an hr se of Atlalnta. Where are you at in Georgia? Nancy has awesome pups, and she is an honest person to deal with. I had another havanese from her. She was 7 months old. She was a doll, and really smart. She had issues with traveling and it was getting worse instead of better. So, she went to live with someone who doesnt travel and is doing great. So, I got Gabby, and she has already been on a couple of trips and rides like she has done it all her life. Nancy was great to deal with. 
Gabby is funny. She loves her crate, and at times that is where she wants to be. Never had a dog that actually loves their crate, lol. First time I have used the grass pad for training, and it is working great. I put pee pads under it in the tray, and change it daily. Works better than pee pads, as it doesnt move around and cant be used as a toy, lol. I look forward to getting to know all the hav moms, dads, and havs on here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Ruthi and Gabby and Factgirl and Finn! I have a Finn, too! 8 months old.

Augie was a nipper, a severe nipper, but he eventually outgrew it - we just refused to play when he did it, and if he was persistent, he went into the gated kitchen. We didn't even know he could bark for months. Finn is more the yipper and talker. Finn didn't nip, but he is the one who chews all the ears and tails off the toys. Augie was easy to train. Finn has been more of a challenge, but it is coming along pretty well now. We use a potty tray - UgoDog. I was so amazed that two dogs, same breed and sex, could be so entirely different. But it has made it really fun, now that I am not so worn out by new puppy! 

Gabby is darling. I know what you mean about it being hard to get photos. Finn does not stop moving either - I have taken hundreds just to get a few to post! 

And I am looking forward to seeing photos of the other Finn. There is a Fionn on the forum too, pronounced as Finn.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> Thanks yall. I will get some more pics when I can. She is so fast, hard to get a picture. I have some on my phone, but, I guess you cant post a pic from the phone. At least I didnt have any luck at it.


Hi, Ruthi:

Try sending yourself e-mails from your phone, attaching photos to the e-mails. Then, open up your e-mails on your computer, downloading the photos to your computer. You should be able to upload your photos from your computer to a post or two here on the forum.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the picture advice Starr. I have done that. Trouble is, I have an apple computer, and it is sooo different. I love it, but, when it comes to pictures from and email, it is so difficult. The only way I have done it so far is to save it to desktop and then go from there. I got a new crate today. It is awesome. Never seen one like it before. It is made by Richelle. I also ordered a ugodog potty for Gabby. I dont have it yet, so, hope it works as well as the potty patch. It will be a lot more sanitary when we travel in the coach. I have managed to get Gabby use to riding in her on elevated seat. It is one of the soft ones that hooks around the head rest. She does great in it. I have a picture in her crate. I will see if I can get it onto the computer and then on to here.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Ruthi and Gabby, Factgirl and Finn! Our baby, McGee, is nine months now and he was a nipper so I would just say "no bite" and ignore him. He learned what "no bite" meant very quickly!

I am from southeast Georgia, Ruthi, down near Waycross. Are you near Macon?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, yeah, I am about 30 minutes from Macon. I am not too worried about the nipping. She is a loud mouth though, lol. Hopefully this gets better with age too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ruthi, I have a Mac, also, and love it. With mine, all I have to do is attach my digital camera to the usb port with the cord that came with my camera and it automatically imports the photos to the iphoto place. From there it is easy to either look at the pictures or upload them to the forum. Have you found the iphoto place?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Sherri, yes I can do that with a regular camera, but, I have an iphone, and that is what most of my pictures are taken with. I email them to myself, but, dont really know how to get them to iphoto from there.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a picure of the new crate.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome Ruthi and Factgirl...so glad to see you on the forum!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Ruthi and Factgirl.Neither of our two were nippers,but they sure are lickers!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Charley nipped a lot as a baby. I would just tell him "no" and replace whatever he SHOULDNT be chewing with something he SHOULD be chewing and then said good boy. And it took a while, but after teething he was fine. SO I think, in my case, it was due to teething. But none the less, I took the precaution of correcting the behavior, so in case it wasn't teething, he would learn with time that it was no acceptable.


----------

